# Ramial Chipped Wood - My cardborad flowerbed technique



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello friends,

Also called brown gold by gardeners or RCW mulch, ramial chipped wood or RCW is used in agriculture or horticulture. They come from fragmentation by mechanical milling branches (chipped branch-wood).

I use it to make my big and long flowerbed.

Tips cardboard + RCW = no need to remove grass :congrat:

----> *How to make a cardboard flowerbed*

Pruners dump it at home ( My brown gold for free !)


----------

